# Mein Charakter Profil wird nicht erneuert



## Kennytheone (28. Februar 2007)

Ich warte jetzt schon 3 Tage und mein charakter profil fenster wurde noch nicht erneuert wieso??

http://www.buffed.de/?c=2039069


danke schonmal


mfg Kenny


----------



## daedadu (28. Februar 2007)

Zeig mal die Debug.TXT ... die kann eventuell weiterhelfen


----------



## Kennytheone (28. Februar 2007)

daedadu schrieb:


> Zeig mal die Debug.TXT ... die kann eventuell weiterhelfen




wo find ich das?


----------



## Roran (28. Februar 2007)

Kennytheone schrieb:


> wo find ich das?


im WOW/BLASC Ordner

Und als bitte.

Benutzt auch mal die Suchfunktion hier im Forum und lest die Stickys ( FAQ ) durch.


----------



## Blackburn 92 (3. März 2007)

ich hab auch son problem,ich hab mich umgenannt und auch in eine andere gilde aber die wird nicht angezeigt ich steh da immer noch auf lvl 56 oder so zum kotzten!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (3. März 2007)

Kennytheone schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt schon 3 Tage und mein charakter profil fenster wurde noch nicht erneuert wieso??
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/?c=2039069
> danke schonmal
> mfg Kenny


Kénny
letzte Aktualisierung: 2007-03-03 01:51:19 Uhr


----------



## Flunkerfritz (11. März 2007)

also mein profil wird nicht aktualisiert. Da steht immer da das das Profil abgeglichen wurde da es sich nicht verändert hat.

die debug.txt:

11.03.2007 22:10:46<<- Lade RSS
11.03.2007 22:10:46<<- BLASC Version: 0.16.2 Build:231
11.03.2007 22:10:46<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
11.03.2007 22:10:46->> WoW Build Version: 6448
11.03.2007 22:10:46->> Programm gestartet
11.03.2007 22:10:46->> Timer:1000
11.03.2007 22:10:46->> WoWFileName: E:\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
11.03.2007 22:10:46->> Autoupdate: -1
11.03.2007 22:10:46->> Modus: 7
11.03.2007 22:10:46->> Gold: 0
11.03.2007 22:10:46->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
11.03.2007 22:10:46->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
11.03.2007 22:10:46->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
11.03.2007 22:10:46->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
11.03.2007 22:10:46->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
11.03.2007 22:10:46->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
11.03.2007 22:10:46->>FTP_Anonym: 1
11.03.2007 22:10:46WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
11.03.2007 22:10:46WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
11.03.2007 22:11:00->> Manueller Datenabgleich
11.03.2007 22:11:00<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
11.03.2007 22:11:00<<- Suche nach E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\DONBASTO\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
11.03.2007 22:11:00<<- Datei gefunden E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\DONBASTO\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
11.03.2007 22:11:00->> Suche abgeschlossen
11.03.2007 22:11:00->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
11.03.2007 22:11:00->> Aktuelles Profil: DONBASTO
11.03.2007 22:11:00->> Aktuelle Datei: E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\DONBASTO\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
11.03.2007 22:11:00->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
11.03.2007 22:11:00->> FTP: Connected.
11.03.2007 22:11:00->> FTP: Connection established
11.03.2007 22:11:00<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
11.03.2007 22:11:00<<- Laden von ({F5EE8D63-1954-45AF-80D0-A4F493FA2E3F}.lua)
11.03.2007 22:11:00<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
11.03.2007 22:11:00<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
11.03.2007 22:11:00->> FTP: Disconnecting.
11.03.2007 22:11:00->> FTP: Disconnected.
11.03.2007 22:11:00->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
11.03.2007 22:11:00->> FTP: Connected.
11.03.2007 22:11:01->> FTP: Connection established
11.03.2007 22:11:01->> Lade KnownID
11.03.2007 22:11:02->> entpacke KnownID
11.03.2007 22:11:02->> KnownID geladen
11.03.2007 22:11:02WDBConfig Start
11.03.2007 22:11:02WDBConfig geladen
11.03.2007 22:11:02->> Start Wissensdatenbank
11.03.2007 22:11:02->> Parse itemcache
11.03.2007 22:11:02<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
11.03.2007 22:11:02->> Start Parsen 16278093
11.03.2007 22:11:02<<- ClientVersion: 6448
11.03.2007 22:11:07<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
11.03.2007 22:11:07->> Ende Parsen 16283296
11.03.2007 22:11:07->> Parse questcache
11.03.2007 22:11:07<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
11.03.2007 22:11:07->> Start Parsen 16283312
11.03.2007 22:11:07<<- ClientVersion: 6448
11.03.2007 22:11:07<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
11.03.2007 22:11:07->> Ende Parsen 16283562
11.03.2007 22:11:07->> Parse creaturecache
11.03.2007 22:11:07<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
11.03.2007 22:11:07->> Start Parsen 16283562
11.03.2007 22:11:07<<- ClientVersion: 6448
11.03.2007 22:11:08<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
11.03.2007 22:11:08->> Ende Parsen 16284156
11.03.2007 22:11:08->> Parse gameobjectcache
11.03.2007 22:11:08<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
11.03.2007 22:11:08->> Start Parsen 16284171
11.03.2007 22:11:08<<- ClientVersion: 6448
11.03.2007 22:11:08<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
11.03.2007 22:11:08->> Ende Parsen 16284609
11.03.2007 22:11:08->> Sprachkontrolle
11.03.2007 22:11:08->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
11.03.2007 22:11:08->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
11.03.2007 22:11:08->> FTP: Disconnecting.
11.03.2007 22:11:08->> FTP: Disconnected.
11.03.2007 22:15:46<<- Lade RSS
11.03.2007 22:20:46<<- Lade RSS


----------

